# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Ziekte van von Willebrand (vWD) - Artikel

## Agnes574

De ziekte van von Willebrand (vWD)

De ziekte van von Willebrand is een bloedingsziekte die tot uiting komt in abnormale bloedingen, gewoonlijk van de huid en de slijmvliezen (slijmvliezen van de neus, de mond, het maagdarmkanaal en de baarmoeder). Dat kan leiden tot blauwe plekken (ecchymosen), neusbloedingen (epistaxis), bloedingen van het tandvlees, bloedingen uit maag of darm (zwarte ontlasting of melena) en overvloedige regels. Volgens recente gegevens lijdt meer dan 10 % van de vrouwen met overvloedige menstruaties aan de ziekte van von Willebrand. De huid- en slijmvliesbloedingen treden spontaan op of na een ongeval, tandheelkundige verzorging of een heelkundige ingreep.

Volgens meerdere studies lijdt één persoon op 1.000 aan deze ziekte. De meeste patiënten hebben echter weinig of geen klachten en weten over het algemeen niet dat ze deze ziekte hebben. Ernstige vormen van de ziekte van von Willebrand zijn zeldzamer. Het aantal personen met een ernstige ziekte van von Willebrand, die een speciale behandeling vereist, wordt geraamd op 1 op bijna 10.000. 

De bloedingen bij de ziekte van von Willebrand zijn toe te schrijven aan het feit dat de von Willebrand-factor zijn functies niet vervult.De von Willebrand-factor is een eiwit in het bloed dat wordt aangemaakt door de bloedplaatjes en de endotheelcellen (de cellen die de binnenwand van het bloedvat bekleden). De von Willebrand-factor is het grootste eiwit in het bloed.
Aangezien de von Willebrand-factor een belangrijk bloedstollingseiwit (factor VIII) vervoert, zal een tekort aan von Willebrand-factor of een von Willebrand-factor van slechte kwaliteit een invloed hebben op de stolselvorming.
Ons bloed stroomt in een gesloten omloop van bloedvaten. Indien in dat circuit een lek ontstaat, moet dat snel en efficiënt worden gedicht. In een eerste fase wordt lokaal een groot aantal bloedplaatjes ingeschakeld. De bloedplaatjes kleven aan de plaats waar de vaatwand lek is en klonteren samen, met vorming van een prop die de bres dicht. Precies hier speelt de von Willebrand-factor een rol: de von Willebrand-factor werkt als een lijm waarmee de plaatjes zich vasthechten aan de beschadigde vaatwand en aan elkaar. Deze plaatjesprop is echter broos. 

In een tweede fase wordt de bloedstolling geactiveerd, waarbij meer dan 10 eiwitten in een kettingreactie op elkaar inwerken aan het oppervlak van de bloedplaatjes. Dat leidt tot de vorming van een soort gelatine, fibrine genaamd. Fibrine lijmt de bloedplaatjes, met vorming van een stevig stolsel.
Het hechten van de plaatjes aan het letsel van de vaatwand en de onderlinge samenklontering van de plaatjes schieten tekort. Een lek in de vaatwand wordt dan ook niet efficiënt gedicht, waardoor bloedingen ontstaan. 

Erfelijk 
De ziekte van von Willebrand is een erfelijke aandoening die wordt veroorzaakt door afwijkingen van een deel van één van de chromosomen (gen) dat de informatie bevat die noodzakelijk is voor de vorming van de von Willebrand-factor. Iedereen heeft 23 paar chromosomen; elk paar bestaat uit een chromosoom afkomstig van de vader en een chromosoom afkomstig van de moeder. Voor elk eiwit van het lichaam beschikken alle cellen over twee kopieën van het gen, resp. op het chromosoom van de moeder en op het chromosoom van de vader. Het gen van de von Willebrand-factor bevindt zich op chromosoom12; daar iedereen 2 chromosomen 12 heeft, heeft iedereen ook 2 kopieën van het gen.

Bij de meeste patiënten met de ziekte van von Willebrand is slechts één van de twee kopieën van het gen abnormaal. Hoewel de andere kopie normaal is, wordt de von Willebrand-factor niet normaal geproduceerd. Men zegt dan dat de ziekte dominant is omdat het defecte gen het normale gen domineert. Bij zeldzame afwijkingen moeten beide kopieën van het gen abnormaal zijn vooraleer de productie van de von Willebrand-factor tekortschiet. In dat geval spreekt men van een recessieve ziekte.
Naargelang het recessieve of dominante karakter van de aandoening verschilt de overdracht binnenin families (zie onderstaande figuur).
Als de ziekte dominant is, verschijnt de aandoening bij alle dragers van een defect gen; elk kind heeft één kans op twee om het defecte gen over te erven en de ziekte te krijgen. Belangrijk is dat de ernst van de aandoening kan variëren binnen eenzelfde familie. 
Als de ziekte recessief is, verschijnt ze niet bij dragers van het defecte gen. Als beide ouders dragers zijn van het recessieve gen, heeft het kind één kans op 4 om het defecte gen over te erven, zowel van de vader als van de moeder, wat resulteert in een ernstig tekort. Deze vorm van de aandoening komt echter duidelijk minder vaak voor.
Het is belangrijk het dominante of het recessieve karakter van de aandoening te bepalen. Daarom zal uw arts een stamboom opstellen en u vragen of nog andere familieleden deze ziekte vertonen.
Uitzonderlijk ontstaat de ziekte van von Willebrand tijdens de loop van het leven. In dat geval is de ziekte niet toe te schrijven aan gendefecten, maar aan andere mechanismen die interfereren met de goede werking van de von Willebrand-factor. Men spreekt dan van een verworven ziekte van von Willebrand. 

Meerdere vormen 
Er bestaat niet één vorm van de ziekte van von Willebrand, maar verschillende types en subtypes. Uw arts zal trachten het type dat u vertoont, nader te omschrijven. Bij de eerste vorm van de aandoening is er een te lage hoeveelheid von Willebrand-factor aanwezig in het bloed. Men spreekt dan van een kwantitatieve afwijking. In geval van een gedeeltelijk tekort spreekt men van type 1 ziekte. Deze vorm van de ziekte van von Willebrand komt het meest voor: meer dan 70 % van de patiënten. Soms is het tekort volledig en vindt men nagenoeg geen von Willebrand-factor in het bloed. Men spreekt dan van type 3 ziekte. Deze vorm is evenwel uitzonderlijk: de frequentie ervan wordt geraamd op 1 persoon per miljoen.

Als de hoeveelheid von Willebrand-factor in het bloed normaal is, maar de structuur niet, spreekt men van type 2 ziekte van von Willebrand. Gezien de talrijke functies van de von Willebrand-factor zijn er meerdere kwalitatieve afwijkingen mogelijk. Bij sommige patiënten bestaat de molecule uit een kleiner aantal schakels. De von Willebrand-factor kan de bloedplaatjes dan minder goed aan de vaatwand en aan elkaar lijmen. Men spreekt dan van subtype 2A. Bij andere patiënten hebben de receptoren op de schakels een abnormale structuur en binden ze zich te sterk (subtype 2B) of te zwak (subtype 2M) aan de bloedplaatjes. Als de von Willebrand-factor zich niet goed aan factor VIII bindt, wordt deze laatste niet goed beschermd en daardoor snel in de bloedsomloop vernietigd (subtype 2N). Patiënten met deze vorm hebben een zeer lage hoeveelheid factor VIII.

Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld? 
Er wordt gedacht aan de ziekte van von Willebrand bij mensen met bloedingen van de huid en de slijmvliezen. Maar om de diagnose te bevestigen moeten laboratoriumonderzoeken worden uitgevoerd. Deze test zijn relatief ingewikkeld en slechts enkele laboratoria beschikken over de nodige expertise. Deze tests bepalen de hoeveelheid van Willebrand-factor in het bloed en onderzoeken de functies (bijv. het vermogen om zich aan de plaatjes te binden) en de structuur ervan (lengte van de ketens). Op grond van deze gegevens kan men het type en het subtype van de ziekte van von Willebrand bepalen. Dit is belangrijk omdat de behandeling enigszins verschilt naargelang het type aandoening.
Talrijke factoren hebben een invloed op de concentratie van von Willebrand-factor in het bloed. De hoeveelheid von Willebrand-factor is doorgaans lager bij personen met bloedgroep O. De concentratie stijgt onder invloed van vrouwelijke geslachtshormonen en is hoger bij inname van hormonen en tijdens de zwangerschap. De concentratie stijgt ook met de leeftijd, waardoor de ernst van de ziekte bij sommige patiënten geleidelijk vermindert met de leeftijd. Ook stress verhoogt de concentratie van von Willebrand-factor. Gezien de invloed van al deze factoren worden de laboratoriumtests doorgaans twee- of driemaal herhaald alvorens een definitieve diagnose te stellen.
In sommige laboratoria en voor bepaalde vormen van de aandoening kan men de afwijkingen bepalen van het gen dat de informatie bevat die noodzakelijk is voor de productie van von Willebrand-factor. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(Vervolg artikel)

Behandeling 
Over het algemeen veroorzaakt de ziekte van von Willebrand lichte bloedingen die niet moeten worden behandeld. Als een behandeling noodzakelijk is, zijn er meerdere mogelijkheden. De keuze hangt af van de omstandigheden en van het type ziekte van von Willebrand. Mogelijke behandelingen zijn: 
-Tranexaminezuur (Exacyl®).
Dit geneesmiddel stabiliseert de bloedklonter en vertraagt de afbraak ervan. Tabletten of drinkbare ampullen van tranexaminzuur zijn nuttig vóór en na een tandextractie, bij bloedingen in de mond, uit de neus en in het maagdarmkanaal en bij patiënten met overvloedige menstruaties. Tranexaminezuur kan ook worden toegediend in de vorm van mondspoelingen. Doorgaans wordt een voldoende lange behandeling met een dosis van 3-4 g/dag aanbevolen. 

-Desmopressine (DDAVP, Minirin®).
Desmopressine is de synthetische vorm van een hormoon dat door het lichaam wordt aangemaakt. Dat hormoon stelt von Willebrand-factor en factor VIII vrij uit de reserves (bloedvaten en bloedplaatjes) en verdubbelt of verdrievoudigt de concentraties van deze eiwitten in het bloed. Het hormoon bevordert ook vasthouden van water in de nieren
Desmopressine wordt intraveneus, onderhuids of via een neusspray toegediend. De geconcentreerde formulering voor onderhuidse toediening (15µg DDAVP/ml, Octostim®) en de neusspray zijn niet verkrijgbaar in België.
De neusspray die in België verkrijgbaar is onder de naam Minirin® (10µg DDAVP per dosis) is bestemd voor de behandeling van enuresis nocturna (bedwateren), maar is te laag gedoseerd voor de behandeling van de ziekte van von Willebrand. In andere landen wordt een neusspray voor de behandeling van de ziekte van von Willebrand (150 µg DDAVP per dosis) op de markt gebracht onder de naam Stimate® of Octostim®. DDAVP veroorzaakt weinig bijwerkingen: warmte-opwellingen in het gelaat, lichte hoofdpijn en eventueel misselijkheid. Aangezien dit hormoon de waterretentie in de nieren bevordert, wordt aanbevolen de vochtinname na behandeling enigszins te beperken. DDAVP werkt niet bij alle vormen van de ziekte. Het antwoord van de patiënt moet individueel worden gemeten. Deze test wordt uitgevoerd in het ziekenhuis; daarbij wordt de bloedspiegel van de von Willebrand-factor gemeten vóór en kort na toediening van DDAVP.

-Hormonale behandeling.
De hormonale behandeling is een mogelijkheid voor vrouwen met overvloedige menstruaties. Een pil op basis van oestrogenen en progestagenen heeft gynaecologische effecten, maar verhoogt ook de bloedspiegels van de von Willebrand-factor, wat doorgaans doeltreffend blijkt te zijn. 

-Concentraat van von Willebrand-factor.
Bij patiënten met een ernstige vorm van de aandoening en patiënten of situaties waar de bovenvermelde behandelingen niet efficiënt zijn, kan het nodig zijn een concentraat van von Willebrand-factor toe te dienen. Dat concentraat wordt verkregen door zuivering uitgaande van het plasma (een fractie van het bloed) van gezonde donoren, dat verschillende behandelingen ondergaat om het risico op infecties te vermijden. In ons land zijn momenteel twee concentraten verkrijgbaar: Haemate P® van Aventis Behring en Factor VIII CONC vWF van de Centrale FractioneringsAfdeling van het Rode Kruis. De concentraten worden intraveneus toegediend om de bloedspiegel van de von Willebrand-factor te verhogen. Doordat de von Willebrand-factor snel uit het bloed wordt geëlimineerd, moeten de concentraten één- tot tweemaal per dag worden toegediend. De 'stollingsspecialist' zal de behandeling aanpassen aan uw situatie.

-Bloedplaatjes
in bepaalde gevallen moeten bloedplaatjes worden toegediend.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

(Vervolg artikel)

Zwangerschap 
De ziekte van von Willebrand veroorzaakt doorgaans weinig problemen tijdens de zwangerschap. Doordat grote hoeveelheden hormonen worden aangemaakt, stijgt de concentratie van von Willebrand-factor meestal tijdens de zwangerschap. Het wordt evenwel aanbevolen de concentratie van von Willebrand-factor enkele weken vóór de bevalling te meten om er zeker van te zijn dat de concentratie hoog genoeg is om bloedingen te voorkomen. Na de bevalling moet de vrouw nauwlettend worden gevolgd omdat de concentratie van von Willebrand-factor dan snel daalt. De nacontroles dienen te gebeuren in nauwe samenwerking tussen de verloskundige en de stollingsspecialist.

Als u lijdt aan de ziekte van von Willebrand, is het niet uitgesloten dat u de ziekte overdraagt op uw kind. Door bij uw kind bloedonderzoeken uit te voeren, kan men nagaan of het de ziekte heeft. 

Dagelijks leven 
De ziekte van von Willebrand zou geen ernstige weerslag op het dagelijks leven mogen hebben en u moet zich geen bijzondere beperkingen opleggen. Toch worden gewoonlijk enkele aanbevelingen geformuleerd voor personen met de ziekte van von Willebrand. 

• Als de diagnose gesteld is, kan u een kaart met een beschrijving van uw ziekte bekomen via de Vereniging van Patiënten met Hemofilie en de Ziekte van von Willebrand. Deze kaart wordt door een stollingsspecialist bij de vereniging aangevraagd als de patiënt ermee akkoord gaat. Het is wenselijk deze kaart steeds bij zich te dragen en te tonen als medische verzorging noodzakelijk is (operatie, endoscopie, biopsie, zwangerschap, tandheelkunde). Het is inderdaad nuttig de arts of andere gezondheidswerkers op de hoogte te brengen van de aandoening opdat ze passende maatregelen zouden kunnen nemen.

• Het is wenselijk geen geneesmiddelen te nemen die de normale werking van de bloedplaatjes verstoren (aspirine en anti-inflammatoire middelen). Pijnstillers die geen effect hebben op de bloedstolling (o.a. paracetamol) verdienen de voorkeur.

• Het is wenselijk de patiënt goed te vaccineren tegen het hepatitis B-virus. Het staat immers vast dat personen met een aangeboren bloedingsziekte meer risico lopen ooit een transfusie van bloedproducten nodig te hebben. In deze context hoewel de bloedproducten momenteel veilig zijn, wordt vaccinatie tegen het hepatitis B-virus aanbevolen. Recent werd in België gestart met algemene hepatitis B vaccinatie op kinderleeftijd. Vaccins worden het best subcutaan toegediend. Diepe intramusculaire injecties moeten worden vermeden bij de ziekte van von Willebrand.

• Een medische ingreep met risico op een bloeding en heelkundige ingrepen gebeuren het best in een centrum dat vertrouwd is met de behandeling en de opvolging van de ziekte van von Willebrand. 

auteur/bron : Vereniging van Hemofiliepatiënten en patiënten met de ziekte van von Willebrand. 
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

